# ragdoll!! - what do you think of my girl??



## Taylorbaby

I just recieved these piccis with a beautiful email from their new owners, I am SO happy with this girl, she is possibly the best cat that I have bred to date:

What do you all think? Shes a Seal point Ragdoll


----------



## Marley boy

she is so beautiful an absolute credit to you (now this is what you call exceptional breeding), i would love to own a ragdoll one of my fav breeds. :thumbup:


----------



## katie200

Awww she beautiful


----------



## Guest

She is Stunning. I love those bright blue eyes.


----------



## Taylorbaby

Thanks!!! :laugh:


----------



## tylow

She's stunning :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby

thanks! 

Am waiting for raggs and steverags to see what they think of her! And jenny wheres jenny!! :laugh:


----------



## suzy93074

Truly stunning hun!:thumbup:


----------



## lifeizsweet

Gorgeous!!! My dad has 2 ragdolls, they are lovely cats.


----------



## colliemerles

_shes a real credit to you, you really should be very proud, i adore the seals, and her colouring is stunning, as for them beautiful big blue eyes, wow,:thumbup:,_


----------



## Steverags

She's a little stunner TB, how old is she?


----------



## Taylorbaby

Thanks shes nearly year now! Really really wished that I had kept her! *sigh!*


----------



## DKDREAM

she is beautiful - I LOVE HER eye colouring


----------



## Taylorbaby

Thanks! Shes the poster cat of my website! :laugh:


----------



## Steverags

Taylorbaby said:


> Thanks shes nearly year now! Really really wished that I had kept her! *sigh!*


Always the same TB, you always sell the ones you should have kept.....:lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby

Steverags said:


> Always the same TB, you always sell the ones you should have kept.....:lol:


I know!! shes the 2nd one that Im gutted about, the other was her sister! *sigh* !!!


----------



## jenny armour

she's beautiful tb, who was she out of anyone i might know?
the trouble is when you sell kittens you never always know exactly
what they are going to turn out like, and you let a girl go!!


----------



## MaineCoonMommy

She is soo beautiful...those blue eyes peering out of that black -beautiful colouring. I can imagine how bummed you must feel for letting her go. I always wondered how breeders could figure out which kittens to keep when they are so young!


----------



## Taylorbaby

thanks!


----------



## mezzer

she is beautiful....you must be very proud of her


----------



## shazalhasa

she is sooooo beautiful, you have every right to be proud :001_wub: 
Those eyes are just amazing !!!


----------



## vivien

she is gorgeous her eyes are stunning a real credit to you

viv xx


----------



## Kiwi

TB - maybe you should only give your cats to other members of PF?? That way they would all stay in the family and we could enjoy watching them grow  Nobody else could love them like we do


----------



## Taylorbaby

haha lol thanks! :laugh:

They may just be happening, what this space


----------



## gskinner123

Wow, she's very beautiful. As a big Ragdoll fan but knowing zilch about the breed and purely out of interest, what makes her the best Ragdoll you've bred so far?

I love my British but if I had my time all over again I think Ragdolls would have been a serious contender  Would have to be bi-colours though, a la 'Meeko' who I think(?) belongs to Buffie. I just love the contrast of the dark facial markings with the white blaze.


----------



## Taylorbaby

gskinner123 said:


> Wow, she's very beautiful. As a big Ragdoll fan but knowing zilch about the breed and purely out of interest, what makes her the best Ragdoll you've bred so far?
> 
> I love my British but if I had my time all over again I think Ragdolls would have been a serious contender  Would have to be bi-colours though, a la 'Meeko' who I think(?) belongs to Buffie. I just love the contrast of the dark facial markings with the white blaze.


ITs mainly due to her colouring and eyes that I think that, she isnt very big compared to her sisters though, Im now learning about type and points etc alot to know! :crazy:


----------



## jenny armour

gskinner123 said:


> Wow, she's very beautiful. As a big Ragdoll fan but knowing zilch about the breed and purely out of interest, what makes her the best Ragdoll you've bred so far?
> 
> I love my British but if I had my time all over again I think Ragdolls would have been a serious contender  Would have to be bi-colours though, a la 'Meeko' who I think(?) belongs to Buffie. I just love the contrast of the dark facial markings with the white blaze.


got to agree with you regarding bicolours my jack is a seal bicolour too and with the seal mask the white face and the blue eyes it is very striking
this is jack


----------



## gskinner123

He's absolutely beautiful. As well as the incredibly striking facial features/eyes, I also love the the sort of golden hue (sorry, that's probably a totally wrong description for the breed ) the seal bi-colours have over their coats.


----------



## Taylorbaby

gskinner123 said:


> He's absolutely beautiful. As well as the incredibly striking facial features/eyes, I also love the the sort of golden hue (sorry, that's probably a totally wrong description for the breed ) the seal bi-colours have over their coats.


take a look at this page Ive just done on my website (for anyone to look at!) it shows all the different raggie colours & patterns 

Ragdoll Colour Pattern - Beautiful Quality Homebred Ragdoll Kittens Essex


----------



## jenny armour

sorry for tb for raining on your parade, i should have done one on jack for myself instead on yours lol


----------



## jenny armour

well as you would know ragdolls go darker with age (except raffles was so dark then towards the end of his life he went very pale again) jack had the honey jew of a seal bi ragdoll which at the age of 10 1/2 has gone a little darker. still he's still a lovely cat.
i love candice prowling's eiserblew morpheus reminds me of the old petil-lu timothy of years gone by.


----------



## gskinner123

Just looked up the Elserblew web site and Morpheus is beautiful - I can see why his pet name is 'Pretty'. His facial markings couldn't be more symmetrical if they'd been drawn on  Does the SOP require symmetry in the bi-colours?

This is very bad... me looking at all these lovely Ragdolls. So tempting.


----------



## jenny armour

gskinner123 said:


> Just looked up the Elserblew web site and Morpheus is beautiful - I can see why his pet name is 'Pretty'. His facial markings couldn't be more symmetrical if they'd been drawn on  Does the SOP require symmetry in the bi-colours?
> 
> This is very bad... me looking at all these lovely Ragdolls. So tempting.


yes gskinner they go require this. it is quite hard to get a bi with symmetrical markings also they like to see a symmetrical white patch on the back but it mustnt exceed one third of the back area. also clean whie legs and bib.
unfortunately my jack has a seal blob on back leg and on one front.
you can always look and whats the harm in buying, they get on well with bsh lol


----------



## Taylorbaby

jenny armour said:


> sorry for tb for raining on your parade, i
> should have done one on jack for myself instead on yours lol


lol thats ok! 



jenny armour said:


> well as you would know ragdolls go darker with age (except raffles was so dark then towards the end of his life he went very pale again) jack had the honey jew of a seal bi ragdoll which at the age of 10 1/2 has gone a little darker. still he's still a lovely cat.
> i love candice prowling's eiserblew morpheus reminds me of the old petil-lu timothy of years gone by.





gskinner123 said:


> Just looked up the Elserblew web site and Morpheus is beautiful - I can see why his pet name is 'Pretty'. His facial markings couldn't be more symmetrical if they'd been drawn on  Does the SOP require symmetry in the bi-colours?
> 
> This is very bad... me looking at all these lovely Ragdolls. So tempting.


I know he is stunning! *drools* My idea of perfection, I have a thing about bi-colours but they have to be 'perfectly symetrical' :001_wub: Quite hard to get one so perfect though, some can be off centre, some only have half a bi face!

She has some Stunning cats feel very proud that she let me use her piccis!


----------



## sequeena

She is gorgeous hun xxxx


----------



## Taylorbaby

thanks!


----------



## jenny armour

i know candice is a really nice girl and really loves her cats


----------



## Taylorbaby

yes she is lovely! I have learnt a hell of alot from her in the past few week than in the last year!! Stunning cats to!


----------

